# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Cao Bằng – Pắc Bó - Bản Giốc – Lạng Sơn

## dieptour

*Du lịch Cao Bằng – Pắc Bó - Bản Giốc – Lạng Sơn* 
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ôtô)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Thác Bản Giốc thuộc địa phận xã Đàm Thủy, huyện Trùng Khánh, tỉnh Cao Bằng. Bản Giốc là một thác nước cao hùng vĩ và đẹp nhất của Việt Nam, không chỉ là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn mà còn là nguồn thủy điện lớn trong tương lai. Ngay từ xa du khách đã nghe thấy tiếng thác nước réo ào ào. Từ độ cao trên 30m những khối nước lớn đổ xuống qua nhiều bậc đá vôi._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01:  Hồ Ba Bể                                       (Ăn: Trưa – Chiều)*
*07h00:* Sáng xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hồ Ba Bể. Trên đường đi Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh núi rừng Đông Bắc. Ăn trưa tại thị xã Bắc Cạn.
 Xe tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến vườn Quốc gia Ba Bể (cách Hà Nội khoảng 250 km). Đến nơi Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. Đoàn tự do khám phá vườn Quốc gia Ba Bể với nhiều loài động, thực vật quý hiếm. Ăn tối tại khách sạn, tối quý khách tham gia chương trình lửa trại nhỏ, uống rượu cần múa lam Vông, ngủ đêm tai khách sạn
*Ngày 02:  * *Hồ Ba Bể - Cao Bằng                      (Ăn: Sáng – Trưa – Chiều)*
Sáng quý khách dậy sớm đón bình minh tại Vườn Quốc gia Ba Bể. Quý khách dùng bữa sáng, sau đó đoàn xuống thuyền đi khám phá hồ Ba Bể, thăm Bến Chòi.
 Đến với Ba Bể du khách có dịp du ngoạn trên hồ bằng thuyền độc mộc để cảm nhận và khám phá vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên với *Động Puông, Ao Tiên, Thác đầu Đẳng, Bản Pác Ngòi*, tìm hiểu cuộc sống, văn hoá cũng như tập quán của các bản làng dân tộc sống trên triền núi bên hồ.
 Chiều xe đưa Quý khách đến Cao Bằng. Đến nơi nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại Cao Bằng.
*Ngày 03: Cao Bằng - Thác Bản Giốc -* *khu di tích Pắc Bó      (Ăn: Sáng – Trưa – Chiều)*
*Ăn sáng* tại khách sạn, sau đó xe đưa quý khách *tham quan Thác Bản Giốc* - Một trong những dòng thác hùng vĩ nhất Việt Nam tại biên giới Việt - Trung, *thăm động Ngườm Ngao*. Ăn trưa tại *nhà hàng Khải Kính.*
*Chiều :* Xe đưa quý khách tham quan khu *di tích Pắc Bó - di tích lịch sử gắn liền với chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh.* Quý khách tham quan *Hang Cốc Pó, suối Lê Nin, núi Các Mác...* 
Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 04: Cao Bằng - Lạng Sơn                      (Ăn: Sáng – Trưa)*
*07h00:* Ăn sáng. Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa quý khách trở về. Trên đường về quý khách ghé thăm khu di tích *Đông khê, Thất Khê.*
*11h00:* Đến Lạng Sơn quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Quang Minh. Chiều mua sắm tại chợ Đông Kinh. 
*15h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về Hà Nội, dừng chân tại Thị Trấn mẹt nghỉ nghơi, mua các sản vật địa phương.
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.950.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
·        Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
·        Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, đầy đủ tiện nghi, tivi, điều hoà, nóng lạnh…
·        Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính, 25.000 đ/bữa phụ.
·        Hướng Dẫn Viên: phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo,chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến .
·        Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.
·        Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
·        Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
·        .Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch sông Hồng 1 ngày*
*Đền Dầm,Đền Đại Lộ - Đền Chử Đồng Tử - Làng Gốm Bát Tràng*
* (Chương trình: 1 ngày – tàu thủy)*

_“Tour” du lịch (một ngày trên sông Hồng) đưa du khách tới thăm quan những địa danh lịch sử,tìm hiểu những nét văn hóa đặc sắc, với những truyền thuyết, truyền tích của dân tộc Việt Nam,khám phá những làng nghề truyền thống dọc theo bờ sông như đi thăm di tích đền Dầm- Đền Đại Lộ (Hà Tây), đền Chử Đồng Tử- Làng gốm Bát Tràng,Du khách tới đây không chỉ khám phá những bí ẩn của dòng sông, mở rộng hiểu biết về văn hóa dân tộc mà còn được tận hưởng những giây phút thư giãn thú vị hữu ích trên con tàu …._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*07h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại 42 Chương Dương Độ (Trên đường Trần Quang Khải đối diện Toà nhà Vietcombạnk).Hướng dẫn viên sẽ hỗ trợ gửi phương tiện cả nhóm.Đoàn xuống tàu chuẩn bị hành trình 
*      08h00*: Tàu nhổ neo rời Bến Chương Dương Độ Chỉ sau vài phút, tàu xa dần để lại sau lưng thành phố với những âm thanh ồn ào của cuộc sống thường nhật, nhường vào đó là cảnh vật êm đềm của làng quê Việt Nam.Gió lộng trên những bãi cát, vạt ngô xanh ngút ngát soi bóng xuống dòng sông đỏ mặn mà.Ngắm Hà Nội từ trên bãi bồi bạn sẽ thấy khoảng cách ấy đủ xa để cảm thấy nhẹ lòng, nhưng vẫn đủ gần để thấy còn lưu luyến.Quý khách được ngắm nhìn Cầu Thanh Trì - cây cầu dài nhất Đông Dương tính đến thời điểm hiện nay. 
 Trên thuyền quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưư văn nghệ, thưởng thức các tiết mục văn nghệ quan họ Bắc Ninh một làn điệu dân ca nổi tiếng của xứ Kinh Bắc… 
*     90h00:* Đền Dầm là điểm dừng chân đầu tiên của hành trình sau một tiếng 30 phút.Du khách lên bờ lễ đền và ngắm nhìn cảnh vật tại đây,nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử ngôi đền cổ nằm bên bờ Sông Hồng, đoàn tiếp tục đi bộ sang thăm Đền Đại Lộ, thắp hương làm lễ tại Ban Mẫu, Rời không gian tĩnh lặng với cây thị ngàn năm,và cây đa già ngày xưa Hưng Đạo Đại Vương đã dừng chân buộc ngựa…
*     10h00*: Quý khách xuống tàu, đoàn khởi hành tới điểm xa nhất của hành trình tới nơi quý khách tham quan - Đền thờ Tiên Dung và Chử Đồng Tử.nơi đây thường được gọi là “Ngôi đền tình yêu”. Phía bên kia sông là Bãi Tự Nhiên, hay còn gọi là bãi Thiên Mạc, tức “Màn trời”, nơi xưa kia công chúa Tiên Dung quây màn để tắm và đã gặp chàng trai Chử Đồng Tử đang vùi mình trong cát..Thăm quan ngôi đền cổ thờ Chử Đồng Tử – một trong tứ Bất tử của người Việt cùng với: Thánh Gióng, Bà Mẫu Liễu Hạnh và Trần Hưng Đạo…
*     11h40*: Rời “ngôi đền tình yêu” với ít nhiều lưu luyến. Trong lúc ăn trưa trên tàu, Tàu sẽ đưa chúng ta quay về khám phá làng gốm cổ Bát Tràng – Làng nghề truyền thống còn lưu giữ lại được đến ngày này.
*     14h00*: Tới làng gốm quý khách tham quan khám phá khu làng cổ quanh co của Bát Tràng dạo chơi chợ gốm sứ tìm cho mình một vài món đồ lưu niệm.
*     15h00:* Quý khách lên tàu trở về bến tàu Chương Dương.
*     16h30*: Tới bến Tàu Chương Dương,kết thúc chương trình và chia tay quý khách hẹn gặp lại. 
*Giá trọn gói: 450.000 VNĐ/1Khách*
* (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách – khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ)*
*Giá vé bao gồm:*
 1. Tàu thủy phục vụ theo chương trình tham quan trên Sông Hồng
 2. Chương trình ca nhạc giao lưu, văn nghệ 
 3. Vé thăm quan thắm cảnh vào cửa lần 1
 4. Ăn trưa trên tàu
 5. Hướng dẫn viên kinh ngịêm nhiệt tình phục vụ theo chương trình
 6. Bảo hiểm du lịch mức trách nhiệm tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ/1 người /1 vụ
** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 2 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 3 -  dưới 9 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Tour Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang – Mũi Né*
* (Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay VN)*

*NGÀY 1: BIỂN NHA TRANG CHÀO ĐÓN*
Sáng 07h00 : Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay nội bài làm thủ tục, đáp chuyến bay VN267 đến Nha Trang lúc 8h40. Vừa đáp xuống sân bay Cam Ranh Nha Trang sẽ cảm nhận được những không khí của biển xanh thật tuyệt vời. Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách, hướng dẫn sẽ tặng hai bạn  bó hoa hồng tươi thắm với những lời chúc thật tuyệt vời. Xe đưa hai bạn về khách sạn nhận phòng, đến khách sạn với những đội ngũ nhân viên ra tiếp đón đôi uyên ương thật chu đáo. Hai bạn ở phòng nhìn ra hướng biển, mỗi buổi sáng khi thúc dậy ngấm nhìn những làn nước trong xanh và dãi cát trắng thẳng tấp.
Trưa: dùng cơm trưa tình nhân tại nhà hàng thờn bơn của khách sạn
Chiều: hai bạn có thể dùng xe đạp đôi, dạo một vòng đường  biển Nha trang đầy thơ mộng, hai bạn có thể chụp hình lưu niêm nơi đây với những cây dừa xanh .
Tối: dùng cơm tình nhân dưới ánh đèn hồng cùng với chai rượu vang đỏ .
Hai bạn có thể đi dạo biển bằng xích lô, để ngắm cảnh về đêm
*Ngày 2: NHA TRANG                  (Ăn trưa trên đảo)    *  
08h00: HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn, đưa xuống cảng.
08h30: Đến Hòn Một tắm biển, ngắm san hô cùng với thế giới cá biển bằng kính lặn, ống thở, vui cùng hướng dẫn với những ly rượu vang trên biển.
10h30 : Đến Hòn Mun hai bạn tham quan rạng san hô và các sinh vật trên biển bằng tàu đáy kính, đây là khu bảo tồn biển đầu tiên của Việt Nam .
12h00 : Đến khu du lịch Đầm Bấy, quý khách ăn trưa trên tàu với các món: Mực xào lagim, cá chiên sốt cà, sườn ram mặn, canh cá nấu chua, tráng miệng. Vui chơi giải trí với các dịch vụ : môtô nước, lướt ván, kayak, thuyền buồm…
14h00 : Đến Hồ Cá tham quan Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên.
15h00 : Thưởng thức trái cây trên tàu khi trở về đất liền . Xe đưa quý khách đến tham quan và mua sắm các sản phẩm Yến Sào sản vật của Khánh Hòa tại Showroom 86 Trần Phú _( trực thuộc công ty Yến Sào Khánh Hòa ) ._
Đặc biệt tour có chương trình Karaoke trên  tàu “hát cho nhau nghe” để phục vụ khách miễn phí.
*NGÀY 3:  MŨI NÉ – HOÀNG HÔN TRÊN ĐỒI CÁT             *  
08h00:  Xe opentour đón quý khách khởi hành đi Mũi Né.
11h30:  Ăn trưa tại bãi biển *Cà Ná.* Biển nơi đây rất đẹp và thơ mộng thích hợp cho những đôi uyên ương dạo chơi, chụp ảnh kỷ niệm.
14h00:  Xe dừng tại Mũi Né nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý khách đi dạo ngắm hoàng hôn buông xuống trên đồi cát vàng thơ mộng.
*NGÀY 4: MŨI NÉ – NHA TRANG*
Sáng: Tự do tắm biển, dạo chơi, mua đặc sản nước mắm Phan Thiết, mua đồ lưu niệm. Ăn trưa, trả phòng. Khởi hành về Nha Trang. xe đưa hai bạn ra sân bay cam Ranh làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay Hà Nội .Tạm biệt hai bạn đầy hạnh phúc và hẹn gặp lại.
*Giá trọn gói cho 2 người: 5.800.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho tour trăng mật)*

*Giá bao gồm:*
1-Xe đón tiễn sân bay Nha Trang và vé Open Bus đi Mũi Né.
2-Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*, phòng 02 người, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, nóng lạnh, điều hòa, tivi….
3- Ăn sáng Buffe tại khách sạn
4-Huớng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan + phí tham quan.
5-Bảo hiểm du lịch + quà tặng du lịch.
*Giá không bao gồm:* 
1- Các bữa không đề cập ở trên, xe đón tiễn sân bay Nội Bài. Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2- Vé tàu// vé váy bay Hà Nội // Nha Trang // Hà Nội
*Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng và ngọt ngào!*


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 



*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*GIẢI QUYẾT MỌI VẤN ĐỀ VỀ VÉ MÁY BAY 24/24H*
*HÃY GỌI ĐỂ NHẬN ĐƯỢC DỊCH VỤ VÀ GIÁ VÉ TỐT NHẤT TẠI*

*PHÒNG VÉ NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Add: 365, Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*
*Tel: (+84-4) 3931 0322 Fax: (+84-4) 3831 0049*
*Email:* *sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Hotline: 0966 072 502*

*GIAO VÉ TẬN NHÀ HOẶC QUA EMAIL –* *THANH TOÁN THUẬN LỢI*
*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ LỚN NHẤT VIỆT NAM*
*ĐẠI DIỆN GẦN 100 HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG*

*Hang khong gia re, Jestar Pacifice, Mekong Air, Airasia. Tiger* *Airways, Vietnam Airlines, ve may bay gia re, gia ve khuyen* *mai, khuyen mai gia ve may, Jestar Pacifice, Mekong Air**,* *Airasia. Tiger Airways, Vietnam Airlines bay gia re jestar, sieu**khuyen mai, ve may bay, Tổng đại lý, tất cả các hãng Hàng**không trong nước quốc tế.Jestar Pacifice, Mekong Air, Airasia.**Tiger Airways, Vietnam Airlines,* *Vietnam Airlines, Thai**Airways, Malaysia Airlines, Singapore Airlines; Cathay Pacific,* *Japan Airlines; Eva Airways, Korean Air, Asiana Airlines, China**Airlines; China Southern Airlines, Lao Airlines, Garuda Air, Air* *France, British Airways, Lot Airlines, Russian Airlines, KLM** Airlines, Lufthansa Airlines, Swiss Air, Emirates Airlines, Lauda Air, American Airlines, Delta Airways, Continental Airlines, United Airways…*
*- Tư vấn gia hạn Visa, Cấp mới Visa XNC Việt Nam Nhanh - Khẩn - Chính xác - Giá cạnh tranh.*
*- Đặt phòng khách sạn trọng nước và Quốc tế từ 2** đến 5******
*- Tổ chức tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế.*
*XIN CHỖ KHẨN** -* *ĐẶT CHỖ KHÓ*
*HÃY GHI SỐ ĐIỆN THOẠI NÀY KHI BẠN CẦN NHÉ!*
*Hotline :** 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*

*HÃY GỌI NGAY CHO CHÚNG TÔI KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU!*

*TẤT CẢ MỌI VẤN ĐỀ VỀ VÉ CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH ĐỀU CÓ GIẢI PHÁP THƯC HIỆN!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------

